# Ladies Need clarification



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

what does " I love you but I'm not In love with you mean?"


no bull**** what does this really mean?


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

To me, it means "I love you the way family loves each other but I'm not romantically in love with you".


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I've found somebody else that I am in love with but I am too much of a lying cheating scum to tell you the truth and I will continue to lie and stonewall until I get what I want out of you during the divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffsdesigns (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha...My wife says or used to say the same thing to me.
I started doing the 180 and she, since has quit saying it to me.
The last time she told me that. I told her, "I know, I can't imagine why anyone would want too" amd shrugged it off, like it was nothing.
This is a week and a half ago and she is starting to pay close attenion to what I am doing.

Look for a Book called "Stop the Divorce" and it will break down everything about the 180 and what each little thing, she says, mean.
It's about 100 pages and very good book.
It helped me understand the 180 plan more.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, that plan helped me help myself 

I have said that to someone years ago and what I meant was, "I am just trying to be nice, but you don't turn me on anymore." I mistook lust for love but have learned since then that love is deeper than butterflies.


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Hey, don't ask the women, many a man will tell you it means, "There is someone else, we are done".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

To me, it means "It's over."


----------

